# Obsessed!!!!!



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

I was watching Shadow and he is OBSESSED with his heater he keeps swimming circles around it! Why does he do that? Does he just do that becouse he wants to??



Kayla


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

its probably because thats the hottest place in the aquarium...


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ooooh!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Sometimes they like the warmth.

Rose


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

what temp do you keep ur tank at? if its too low, he will swim around the heater because it is nice and warm.


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Sounds cute either way!!


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ooooh and the temp is 79 degrees!!


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*A very nice observation, and remember what Rose always says "The fish teach us" if we take the time to really watch** them closely. *


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

That's a very true post!!


----------

